# Going to oral surgeon



## SBR (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok I did a search and decided to post this here; hopefully its the right place.Anyway I need to have 2 teeth pulled. I've put it off for years and I'm not sure how much longer I can put it off. There have been a few failed attempts to get my teeth pulled but my IBS has prevented me from doing so. Being nervous then my stomach messes up and having to use the bathroom repeatedly at the dentist or oral surgeons office! Back in Jan I went for a consultation vist and my stomach messed up.I think I've developed an anxiety disorder and that may be causing me to be nervous and messing up my stomach. I used to not be like this. Back in my childhood to late teens I could go to the dentist and have work done with no problems. But ever since my early 20's I find I just can no longer do it. I don't think its a dental phobia. Does or has anybody else had this same problem? If so how did you cope? I've thought about doing something called sedation dentistry where you are sedated throughout the procedure but I'm still unsure. I've been thinking about making an appointment and not eating anything for a couple days just to make sure I'm empty. Any comments or advice are welcome. Thanks for reading.


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

SBR said:


> Does or has anybody else had this same problem? If so how did you cope? I've thought about doing something called sedation dentistry where you are sedated throughout the procedure but I'm still unsure. I've been thinking about making an appointment and not eating anything for a couple days just to make sure I'm empty. Any comments or advice are welcome. Thanks for reading.


It's a little hard for me to answer your questions, because I have never been hurt by a dentists, and so therefore are not afraid of them. I have 11 root canals in my mouth right now, so my dentist and I are good buddies! If what you are afraid of is diarrhea, take a couple of Immodium a couple of hours ahead of time.I hate the way sedation and anesthesia make me feel, and will go to great lengths to avoid them, but different people are different in this.Watch how your insurance handles the sedation, too. Mine paid nothing on it, and the dentist charged me like $600 for that little pill. (*must've needed a new transmission for his Jaguar*) :[


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

Cottonwood said:


> Watch how your insurance handles the sedation, too. Mine paid nothing on it, and the dentist charged me like $600 for that little pill. (*must've needed a new transmission for his Jaguar*) :[


Name of the pill(s) ?!! Maybe next time you could take 2 glasses of gin before the operation


----------



## SBR (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! I've never been hurt by a dentist either I just don't think I can stand being in the dentists chair anymore. When my stomach messes up it is always loose bowels/diarrhea. I've taken Imodium before and it does help. Last year a friend came to visit me from another state and I didn't eat anything for a few days and also took a couple doses of Imodium during that time. I had no problems. I even rode in her car with her (which riding in vehicles with other people is nearly impossible for me). So I was thinking of trying going without food for a few days meanwhile taking Imodium. I guess that would be my best bet.


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

TALK TO YOUR DENTIST ABOUT YOUR PROBLEM AND WHAT HE/SHE THINKS YOUR OPTIONS ARE!I come from a family of dentists - dad, brother, sister-in-law, and uncle - and the one thing people don't understand about them is this, they are just as highly educated about the human body as any GP and should be able to give you options and advice on how to have a successful dental procedure. If they can't, find a new dentist who can/will. Also, if you are going to have any type of anesthesia, which you will if they're going to pull teeth - if even only local, you need to know beforehand if your not eating for a day or two before the procedure and anesthesia will cause you any problems later on. I'm pretty positive that you are experiencing stress and anxiety. It happens to me when I know I'll be in a situation when I'm not in complete control of being able to bolt to the bathroom. So, when I first met my current dentist I explained my IBD & IBS and now we both work with it - we have a hand signal and if I have to go I flash it and she immediately gets me out of the chair and on my way to the bathroom.Also, if Imodium works for you then take it before the appointment, and/or go with the sedation, or, in the worst case you could talk to your GP or GI about something like Valium to relax you - of course, you would have to have someone drive you there and back, you CANNOT take valium and then drive. Also, get on a stress management/reduction routine like rhythmic breathing, yoga, or meditation. It helps and you have to get control over the anxiety and stress or it WILL take over you.Good luck, you CAN do it!Cheers,Elizabeth


----------

